# sweet revenge (served cold)



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello eveybody, just a quickie from a happy scooby owner. Nice to see latest reliability report in the paper today, TT came worst in the whole world. Early reports say even worse than MK2 escort sport. Never mind Nutts, at least you'll look cool waiting for the AA.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The point of this is what ?

Funny a scooby driver admitting a TT owner looks cool.

By the way audi are supported by the RAC apparently. Never had a problem with my TT.

Regards


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hello nissancrasher! Â 

Sweet revenge... for what? Did a TT owner kick sand in yer face? Â lol

I suspect you're a bit of a drama queen matey, and a scoobyless sh*t stirrer. Â ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

Hee, Hee, even an old Trabant came higher!! Wait 'till the coil packs start to fizzle in this heat boys. Don't be bitter AidenB, only a bit of fun, remember the Scooby meet photo that was doing the rounds? By the way, unmodded, my 5 door estate thrashed a 225TTC, nice.


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

;D A GREEN EYED BOY never mind perhaps one day you may have one boyo


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> By the way, unmodded, my 5 door estate thrashed a 225TTC, nice.


lol...how old are you? Â


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> my 5 door estate


Urgh, who the hell would want an estate?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I thought estates were the things around country houses.

Did you buy your Scooby after you crashed your mums Nissan.

Your wardrobe on wheels / farmers car might be unmodded. But you need to organise a group buy for some superglue for your trim panels.

Ian EX scooby driver.( 4 door )

TT and Scooby

Penthouse and Pavement.


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Good one Ian, ill remember that phrase 

Steve

Ps I thought more Penthouse & Sh#thouse myself..


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dont thank me, thank Heaven 17

Ian. Class of 83 :-[


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not the place for it!

Take it to off-topic or the flame room please!


----------

